# Ça m'agace



## Titine15 (3 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour 
Bizarre Bizarre 
Les 15 derniers jours avant les vacances de Noël, je n'ai pas quasiment pas eu 1 enfant pour cause de pb familial et sans me prévenir. J'ai dû moi même envoyer des SMS à la maman pour savoir si il venait ou pas. Ce matin, c'est la reprise et pas d'enfant et tjs pas prévenu. Sa tante travaille en crèche donc je me pose la question, va t elle me l'enlever pour la mettre à la crèche. Ca sent pas bon, en fait peu importe qu'elle me l'enlève mais j'aimerai être fixé et surtout déclarée et payée. Bon elle est tjs à la bourre tous les mois je dois lui rappeler qu'elle doit me payer.
Enfin bref super la reprise


----------



## Louanne (3 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour,  À ma reprise après une semaine de congés, j'attends le premier enfant à 7h.... 8h30 j'envoie un message...
Une après la réponse : " on a oublié de vous dire, on est encore en vacances, on vous le dépose dans 2jours.." 
🥴 J'ai pas répondu 
Bonne année 😤


----------



## assmatzam (3 Janvier 2023)

J'ai aussi eu le cas hier matin
J'ai pris la semaine de Noël et l'enfant n'était pas présent la semaine avant mes congés

Hier matin 9h15 j'envoie un message pour savoir si j'ai l'enfant car toujours pas la 1h15 après l'heure d'arrivée prévue au contrat

Ah désolé non elle reste à la maison avec papa aujourd'hui le week-end à était tres fatiguant

Mdrrrrr

Et prévenir ça vous parle ou pas ????
Bien évidemment repas prêt donc il sera facturé

Ca commence bien 2023


----------



## Griselda (3 Janvier 2023)

Bon, effectivement ça sent pas bon.
2 solutions:
- tu les contactes et leur demande en toute franchise s'ils sont certains d'avoir encore besoin de toi au vu des absences de leur enfant? Que tu aimerais le savoir pour te mettre en quête d'un nouveau contrat si besoin.
- tu laisse courrir tant qu'ils continuent de te payer la place qu'ils occupent c'est OK... bien que fiscallement être payée à ne rien faire n'est pas le top.


----------



## liline17 (3 Janvier 2023)

Chaque année, j'ai au moins 1, voir les 4 qui ne font la déclaration de salaire qu'après le retour, comme je suis sur pajemploi+, ça décale le salaire, surtout quand le rentrée est le 4 ou 5 janvier, c'est ça qui m'agace.
Titine, à ta place, je chercherai un autre contrat.


----------



## Titine15 (3 Janvier 2023)

* la* jai znvoye un message a la maman a 8h30 et pas encore de rréponse mais ca ne m'étonne pas soit elle repond pas soit des heures après. 
si ca continue comme dit Griselda je vais lui demander franchement ce qui se passe car je ne démissionnerai pas ça c'est 1 certitude.


----------



## Griselda (3 Janvier 2023)

Tu n'as en effet pas à démissionner.
Reste à savoir si tu préfères tendre la perche pour qu'ils se sentent à l'aise de te licencier ou pas.


----------



## Titine15 (3 Janvier 2023)

A vrai dire Griselda a ce rythme là je préfère être licenciée au moins je sais à quoi m'en tenir. Je n'aurai plus à réclamer ma paie tous les mois


----------



## Titine15 (3 Janvier 2023)

Bon ben toujours pas de nouvelles. Ca sent vraiment pas bon. 
Est ce que l'une d'entre vous sait comment il faut faire pour faire une démission pour faute de l'employeur. Je me renseigne au cas ou mais là franchement ça me gave aussi peu de considération. Elle croit que je suis à sa disposition ou quoi.
Je vais chercher un autre contrat car là c'est la 1ere fois qu'on me fait un coup pareil en 10 ans


----------



## kikine (3 Janvier 2023)

il faut passer par un courrier en ar puis les prud'hommes
le mieux est de faire une demande de rupture judiciaire du contrat de travail ainsi même si c'est refusé tu ne seras pas considérée comme démissionnaire (ce qui serait le cas dans la prise d'acte de rupture aux tords de l'employeur


----------



## Titine15 (3 Janvier 2023)

Ok merci Kikine 
Ça consiste en quoi une demande de rupture judiciaire ?


----------



## kikine (3 Janvier 2023)

c'est le tribunal qui prononce la rupture du contrat aux tords de l'employeur, la rupture est effective à la date du jour ou ils rendent leur décision
alors que pour une prise d'acte c'est le salarié qui rompt le contrat sans préavis (donc démission), ensuite il faut de toute façon passer aux prud'hommes pour faire requalifier la rupture en licenciement


----------



## Griselda (3 Janvier 2023)

Dans ce cas tends la perche.
Rassure les en leur disant que tu vois bien qu'ils n'ont pas vraiment besoin de toi, qu'ils peuvent faire une rupture par simple retrait, ils ne devront que le préavis, le solde des CP, la regule, la prime de rupture...

Non, aucune raison de faire une demission car non seulement tu perdrais ta prime de rupture mais aussi tu serais suspendue de toutes tes ARE durant minimum 4 mois. Même si tout de suite tu aurais peut être un nouveau contrat et pas besoin d'ARE, si jamais sans crier gare un de tes autres contrats romps un contrat dans ce laps de temps tu aurais une perte seche. C'est pourquoi oui il faut demander au tribunal de faire acter une rupture au tort de l'employeur: non présentation de l'enfant mais surtout, le plus grave, non paiement du salaire. Suis la procédure.


----------



## Titine15 (3 Janvier 2023)

Ok merci Kikine
Bonne après-midi


----------



## Titine15 (3 Janvier 2023)

Griselda je vais faire ça. J'ai envoyé cette après-midi un message au papa pour savoir ce qu'il en était, pour l'instant pas de nouvelles non plus.
Si demain soir pas de nouvelles j'enverrai un mail à la maman, lui expliquant cela. Elle me doit quand même tout décembre, 19 jours de CP, la régule car année incomplète avec date anniversaire en septembre, la prime de fin de contrat car 1 an et 4 mois d'ancienneté plus le préavis. Ca chiffre quand même tout ça.


----------



## Griselda (3 Janvier 2023)

Et oui ça chiffre mais plus ils attendant sans rien faire, s'ils n'ont plus besoin de toi, plus ils devront payer et pour rien.
S'ils sont cool, font tout comme il faut, je peux accepter d'être payée en plusieurs fois mais à condition d'avoir des chèques en main et tous mes papiers de fin de contrat.


----------



## Titine15 (3 Janvier 2023)

Je sens que ça va être compliqué car déjà que pour le salaire normal ça pinaille alors pour la fin de contrat j'ose même pas imaginer.


----------



## nadco (3 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour Griselda, je te conseille d'en informer la PMI avant de faire quelque chose qui pourrait te mettre en faute.
Il faut prévenir la paje de cette situation et un conseil correspond avec des lettres recommandées ou par Mails .
Renseigne toi auprès de l'inspection du travail.
Bon courage .


----------



## Sandrine2572 (3 Janvier 2023)

Nadco la Paje sans contre fiche de cette situation , il sont juste là pour les fiches de paye , que sa soit des PE mauvais payeur ou autre la Paje sans préoccupe pas


----------



## Capri95 (3 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour  🖐️
Je suis aussi pas contente, bravo la nouvelle année elle commence bien !
Ce matin dépose du petit , la maman me dit " j'ai oublié de préparer le repas".. " vous savez avec tout ça" sous entendu le nouvel an.
J'ai eu les bras qui m'en sont tombés.. 😨
Forcement elle sait que je cuisine pour les autres loulous donc dans sa tête " pas de soucis la nounou s'en occupe" !
J'ai beau facturé, elle s'en fiche, comment peut t'on "oublier" de préparer le repas de son enfant ?? 🤯
Le soir quand elle vient le chercher, je dois lui "DONNER"  j'insiste bien sur le verbe car si je ne lui met pas son petit dans les bras, elle ne le prend pas, elle reste les mains dans les poches !
Elle est jeune c'est vrai, mais cela n'excuse pas tout..


----------



## nadco (3 Janvier 2023)

Je ne pense pas qu'elle s'en contre fiche ,une collègue a rencontré même problème et la paje l'a informé qu'elle n'était pas déclaré.
C'est peut-être pas le cas pour la collègue j'espère pour elle cela voudrait dire qu'elle serait obligée de faire appel aux prud'hommes.
Je lui conseille surtout de correspondre avec les parents par Mails. Comme elle dit qu'elle est inscrite a paje emploie ± c'est bien pour cela qu'il faut les prévenir. Si cette collègue a un RPE dans la commune où elle exerce son travail elle  peut aussi en parler .
Je vous souhaite une agréable journée.


----------



## Griselda (3 Janvier 2023)

En effet s'il y a absence sans être informée qui dure plusieurs jours alors il faut informer la PMI qui pourra s'en inquiéter s'il y a un problème plus grave, sait on jamais.

Si ça pinaille pour ne pas payer je commence par leur dire que je leur rends service en les informant de ce qu'ils peuvent faire au lieu d'attendre que la dette augmente pour rien puis aller au tribunal reclamer mes salaires dues jusqu'à leur decision de rupture par courrier.
Si ça ne suffit pas à les rendre raisonnable me concernant alors oui j'irais au tribunal.


----------



## nadco (3 Janvier 2023)

Mon premier message était pour titine


----------



## Catie6432 (3 Janvier 2023)

La paje ne fera rien. La pmi non plus mais peut être expliquer la situation au cas où cet employeur irait se plaindre de quelque chose. L'inspection du travail s'en contre fiche.  Bref, à part les prud'hommes ou des parents employeurs honnêtes qui feront une fin de contrat apaisée avec paiement des sommes dues et documents de fin de contrat il n'y a pas d'autre(s) solution(s).


----------



## Titine15 (3 Janvier 2023)

Alors Nacdo je suis déclarée depuis le début mais pas ce mois ci encore enfin j'espère qu'elle va le faire. Je ne suis pas sur Pajemploi + pour cet enfant. Je l'étais mais la maman a été radié de ce service car un moins elle était insolvable.
Ben oui Griselda j'ai fais une simulation fin de contrat il y en a pour 1400 euros si pas d'entretiens et de repas pendant le préavis si elle ne veut pas que je le fasse sinon c'est presque 1600 euros.


----------



## Titine15 (3 Janvier 2023)

Effectivement Catie il n'y a pas 50 solutions.
La pmi bof bof moins j'ai affaire à eux mieux je me porte à vrai dire


----------



## Griselda (3 Janvier 2023)

Capri je pense qu'il est temps de lui dire qu'à partir d'aujourd'hui tu t'occupe des repas à chaque fois ainsi elle n'ura plus besoin de s'en inquieter et toi tu seras certaine d'avoir tout ce qu'il faut même "avec tout ça...". Si elle refuse tu l'avertis que la prochaine fois qu'elle oublie le repas elle repart avec son enfant chercher le repas oublié.


----------



## Titine15 (3 Janvier 2023)

Bon ben au moins je suis fixée. J'ai.envoye un mail à la maman lui rappelant ses obligations et que si elle n'avait plus besoin de mes services qu'elle me le fasse savoir au plus vite pour lancer la procédure de licenciement. Et bien là elle m'a rappelé de suite. Les parents se sont séparés et donc déménagement et donc licenciement avec préavis en janvier qui sera payé mais pas effectué de son fait.
Bon là j'attends la pie et la déclaration de décembre et après on verra la fin de contrat fin janvier.
Y en a ils manquent pas de culot : "ah zut j'ai oublié de vous prevenir"
Sympa la reconnaissance au boit d1 an de bons et loyaux services


----------



## Catie6432 (3 Janvier 2023)

Il n'y a plus qu'à croiser les doigts pour que vous soyez payée et que vous ayez vos documents de fin.de contrat. 
Le courrier notifiant le licenciement n'a pas encore été envoyé. Une partie du préavis courra jusque courant  février.


----------



## Griselda (3 Janvier 2023)

Alors c'est vrai que par expérience s'il y a un moment où l'un ou l'autre voir les 2 Parents sont à l'ouest c'est bien quand il y a séparation, ce d'autant plus quand cela entraine un déménagement en urgence, qui remet en cause l'AM donc encore bien d'autre détails de la vie quotidienne.
Mais quand même je doute que ces Parents aient veritablement oublié de t'en parler. je pense plutôt que l'un comptait sur l'autre pour le faire mais au jeu du Mikado c'est toi qui a tranché en les rapellant à leurs obligations. J'espère que tu en as profité pour lui rapeller qu'elle devait tout de suite commencer par faire le virement et la déclaration de salaire de décembre?


----------



## Titine15 (3 Janvier 2023)

Ah oui Griselda je lui ai bien dit mais elle ne l'a pas encore fait. Je croise les doigts sinon ça sera Prud'hommes. Je lui ai annoncé la somme de la fin de contrat elle m'a dit que c'est ce qu'elle avait comptée qu'elle n'était pas surprise. Maintenant il ne reste plus qu'à attendre. J'espère au moins que décembre sera payé et après plus qu'à attendre fin janvier mais vu son habitude fin janvier je vais devoir la recontacter et même avant si rien de fait. Là je ne lui ai pas parlé de Prud'hommes sur le mail mais si ça traîne je vais muscler tout ça


----------



## maman petit bout (6 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour, une petite question les jours et ou heures, vous rémunère- t elle quand l enfant n est pas chez vous?


----------



## Titine15 (6 Janvier 2023)

Oui maman petit bout elle me paye car je ne refuse pas l'accueil c'est elle qui ne me l'emmène pas


----------



## Titine15 (Hier à 13:00)

Bonjour
Nouvelle du jour un virement à été effectué aujourd'hui pour ma paie de décembre alleluia c'est déjà ça de pris.
J'ai appelé le papa de mon employeuse qui a fait le nécessaire pour ma paie et qui a fait faire la lettre de licenciement à sa fille. Sur le coup, j'ai eu un peu honte de faire cela mais finalement je récupère mon salaire et c'est tout ce qui compte. Le papa ne veut pas que sa fille ai de pb et c'est rout à son honneur le pauvre. Ca ma fait mal au cœur de me tourner vers lui mais pas le choix


----------



## MeliMelo (Aujourd'hui à 04:57)

Vous avez bien fait Titine, beaucoup de parents sont plus sages que leurs propres enfants, il s'est sans doute inquiété pour sa fille, ils règleront ça entre eux par la suite... Dans les situations de divorces jamais faciles, les parents sont souvent de grande source d'aides au sein d'une famille en éclatement.


----------



## Griselda (Aujourd'hui à 08:24)

Je comprends que tu était génée de contacter le Père de ta PE car c'est assez infantilisant que "Papa doive réparer les bêtise de sa fille" alors qu'elle est majeure mais si ça a fonctionné tu as eut raison. J'espère que solde de tout compte et papiers de fin de contrat n'auront pas besoin d'être encore réclamés sinon tu sauras auprès de qui faire pression.
Si j'étais le Parent de mon Enfant adulte qui agisse ainsi, j'aurais une discussion claire avec elle...


----------



## Titine15 (Aujourd'hui à 08:51)

Ben oui malheureusement Griselda si cela devrait s'avérer difficile d'avoir mon solde de tout compte et les papiers je rappellerai le père pas vien le choix. Je préfère ça aux Prud'hommes qui serait beaucoup plus long.


----------

